
The homogenization of web design is the reason why every website looks the same - squidrings
https://medium.com/@PurpleGreenLemon/the-homogenization-of-web-design-is-the-reason-why-every-website-looks-the-same-843086610208
======
thedevindevops
Users expect consistency, they don't want to go hunting for common features -
like with desktop application development there has to be commonality of
design. I don't see a problem with homogeneity in web design.

------
onion2k
Let's test that. These are the random selection of websites I've looked at in
in the past week;

[https://github.com/](https://github.com/)

[https://borderlands.com/en-US/](https://borderlands.com/en-US/)

[https://firstframe.fr/](https://firstframe.fr/)

[https://www.kombudrinks.com/](https://www.kombudrinks.com/)

[https://frontendmasters.com/](https://frontendmasters.com/)

I don't think they all look the same. They're not even similar.

Whenever someone complains about the homogeneity of the web what they actually
mean is the homogeneity of the tiny sliver of websites they bother to look at.
If all you look at is open source project sites, or SaaS products, or travel
websites, or whatever then they do look _very_ similar because they all employ
a design language that works for that sector. That does not mean all websites
look the same. If you step out of your comfort zone and go looking there are
some amazing/challenging/different things being put online.

In other words, it's not the web. It's you.

------
quickthrower2
Then there is the homogenousness of reading so much content on medium rather
than personal blogs

